# Lumber Rack



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well the lumber rack is up and ready to have the wood put on it. {That will take a while}
The Woodsmith shop plans called for 60 degree on the top cleat and 60 drgree for the up rights. After a few comments from the question I put out there. I changed it to 45 on both.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like it should do the job.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Tim, it came out great. I will have to make one this spring, I am running out of room in the shop.
-Don


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Great Job!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

oh yes. this should hold some good lumber


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

It wasn't expensive to build at all. It's done from a single sheat of 4×8 plywood. About $30.00 here in the small town I live in.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've always used 45° for cleats.


----------

